# Frozen shoulder.....the sequel!



## eggyg (Jan 9, 2017)

Just wanted a rant! First posted on here 2011 re my left shoulder becoming frozen. Still have limited movement in it but after physio, osteopath, ultrasound, MRI ( which showed I also had bursitis, don't know which came first)  and 2 steroid injections the pain lessened and I've learnt to live with it. Now my right shoulder is starting to freeze, I obviously know the symptoms now but how can I stop it? At GP on Friday but really don't know what he will do, it was almost a year before they finally relented and gave me injections last time, they kept saying " it'll pass". I'm right handed and not able to use my left arm much, the muscle has now wasted away, really worried I will end up looking like a meerkat! I'm munching on paracetamol like it's going out of fashion, can't take ibuprofen etc as upsets my stomach. I also have cervical osteoarthritis so all connected ( literally!). I'm a wreck! Thanks for reading.


----------



## Amigo (Jan 9, 2017)

eggyg said:


> Just wanted a rant! First posted on here 2011 re my left shoulder becoming frozen. Still have limited movement in it but after physio, osteopath, ultrasound, MRI ( which showed I also had bursitis, don't know which came first)  and 2 steroid injections the pain lessened and I've learnt to live with it. Now my right shoulder is starting to freeze, I obviously know the symptoms now but how can I stop it? At GP on Friday but really don't know what he will do, it was almost a year before they finally relented and gave me injections last time, they kept saying " it'll pass". I'm right handed and not able to use my left arm much, the muscle has now wasted away, really worried I will end up looking like a meerkat! I'm munching on paracetamol like it's going out of fashion, can't take ibuprofen etc as upsets my stomach. I also have cervical osteoarthritis so all connected ( literally!). I'm a wreck! Thanks for reading.



Oh you have my heartfelt sympathy eggy! Having been pavement diving last May, I've been left with a torn rotator cuff which I'm still having physio for (when the overstretched services can fit me in). I developed bursitis in it too but apparently my shoulder tissue is too knackered for surgery. It's in my right shoulder. I'm having an ultrasound guided injection into it soon. My javelin throwing days are well and truly over as I suspect yours are.
Do you have ongoing physio and exercises at home? Sounds like you need them to keep the muscle tone.

I wake up on a morning and wonder which bit is still working (seems my bladder is the winner there!).

Sorry to join your rant, it probably doesn't help but sounds to me like you need ongoing physio.


----------



## eggyg (Jan 9, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Oh you have my heartfelt sympathy eggy! Having been pavement diving last May, I've been left with a torn rotator cuff which I'm still having physio for (when the overstretched services can fit me in). I developed bursitis in it too but apparently my shoulder tissue is too knackered for surgery. It's in my right shoulder. I'm having an ultrasound guided injection into it soon. My javelin throwing days are well and truly over as I suspect yours are.
> Do you have ongoing physio and exercises at home? Sounds like you need them to keep the muscle tone.
> 
> I wake up on a morning and wonder which bit is still working (seems my bladder is the winner there!).
> ...


Yes I don't think Fatima Whitbread has anything to worry about! I can't even carry a handbag let along anything else! When I had physio the first time it was really painful and that's when I had MRI and they diagnosed bursitis which the physio had made worse so am a bit reluctant to go down that route. I paid to go to an osteopath for a couple of months and he manipulated my trapezium and clicked my neck back into place ( not a pleasant experience) and have had deep tissue massages and reiki, desperate by then! I'm in agony today and have a constant headache with it all, they reckon it was all caused by RSI, in another life I was a travel agent, 8 hours a day on computer usually with a phone tucked between my ear and shoulder. I changed jobs 3 years ago and although it was better initially it's all back with a vengeance.  My feet are OK! Lol!


----------



## Ljc (Jan 9, 2017)

A frozen shoulder, Ouchy ouchy putting it mildly. 
I've had it a few times in each shoulder and twice in both at the same time. I'm afraid it seems to be something we can be prone to, just another little gift from diabetes. The last two times I opted for the injections and did  phsyio myself at home , so you have my sympathy.  I found Arnica gel helped with some of the pain though it's difficult to find.


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 9, 2017)

You have my utmost sympathy too eggy having had frozen shoulder which was unbearable and still have pains in them both especially at night. 
Afraid,as you know, it takes its time to improve. Deep tissue massage helped me a lot although was expensive.  
I do hope you can get some relief soon.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 9, 2017)

I echo the deep tissue massage helping.  It does become very expensive though - but every time you cm out having parted with another lump of money and sit back in your car- when you've had a god cry from the extra pain and are well enough to drive home - you suddenly realise one day - that it feels easier!

I also slept on my back, with a pillow either side of me to rest my arms on, for at least 6 months.  It does rely on your husband understanding why he can only have 18" of mattress, though!


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 9, 2017)

trophywench said:


> why he can only have 18" of mattress


Getting my practice in, wife & youngest dog takes up most of the bed.....


----------



## trophywench (Jan 9, 2017)

In which case, I would have rested one arm on the dog and if he moved and thus the instant agony awoke me - then he'd VERY soon learn not to sleep on the bed !


----------



## eggyg (Jan 10, 2017)

trophywench said:


> I echo the deep tissue massage helping.  It does become very expensive though - but every time you cm out having parted with another lump of money and sit back in your car- when you've had a god cry from the extra pain and are well enough to drive home - you suddenly realise one day - that it feels easier!
> 
> I also slept on my back, with a pillow either side of me to rest my arms on, for at least 6 months.  It does rely on your husband understanding why he can only have 18" of mattress, though!


Presently I am sleeping on my left side with my right arm dangling down the side of the bed! I can't sleep on my back as I have rhinitis and tend to do a bit choking and snoring and snorting! Not a good look! I might consider the deep tissue massages again although it gave me relief after a couple of sessions the pain in my back lasted for 4 days, couldn't lean back, felt like I was bruised all over! Will see what doc suggests on Friday, don't have much hope I'm afraid, if I'm referred for physio it could be months before I see anyone. Might have to bite the bullet and pay to see the osteopath again. Might have to see about a second mortgage!


----------



## New-journey (Jan 10, 2017)

I am sitting here with loads of empathy and support for you. Frozen shoulder is agony and to have the second one go, not fair!
I had one before diagnosis and think it was linked to high blood sugars.  I eventually had the injection but they put it in the wrong place and I am two years later much better. My other shoulder now hurts and working like mad to not let it get frozen. I saw my osteopath yesterday and it's rotator cuff injury for now. I hope the doctor acts fast and you get some relief soon, if you find the funds the osteopath sounds a good idea.


----------



## eggyg (Jan 10, 2017)

The one thing I have noticed is the sufferers all appear to be women of...cough...a "certain" age. Please forgive me if I'm wrong. I wonder if hormones have anything to do with it? I know they don't know why it happens and they know even less why it affects us lot! Feeling pretty rotten with it today and was on nursery run, an hours round trip, was supposed to go swimming with grandkids tonight but can't face the hassle of taking my clothes on and off, sending Gaga instead!


----------



## Amigo (Jan 10, 2017)

eggyg said:


> The one thing I have noticed is the sufferers all appear to be women of...cough...a "certain" age. Please forgive me if I'm wrong. I wonder if hormones have anything to do with it? I know they don't know why it happens and they know even less why it affects us lot! Feeling pretty rotten with it today and was on nursery run, an hours round trip, was supposed to go swimming with grandkids tonight but can't face the hassle of taking my clothes on and off, sending Gaga instead!



*Shudders at the idea of draughty swimming pool changing rooms and knackered shoulders! 

You could have hit on something there eggy and the Oracle of all things medically authoritive, The Daily Mail has an article confirming your suspicions however the diabetic link is a much more compelling one.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2385018/Painful-stiff-shoulder-Why-menopause-blame.html

I can't have the required surgery because the blood cancer makes me too much of an infection risk and he said the tissues would be like sewing wet paper together! Charming analogy 
As for the fingers I broke...double ouch. My husband is thinking of buying me those reins you get for kids so he can pull me upright if I go to fall. Such an indignity for a woman of 'an uncertain age' but much younger presentation! 

If all fails, brandy works a bit but apparently my kidneys are not keen on it and it causes an uproar with my liver! It's a total bugger really eggy and no easy solutions.


----------



## Robin (Jan 10, 2017)

eggyg said:


> ave noticed is the sufferers all appear to be women of...cough...a "certain" age. Please forgive me if I'm wrong. I wonder if hormones have anything to do with it?


I certainly had my frozen shoulders ( the first was worse than the second, possibly because when the second one went I was still doing the exercises for the first)) about 5 years ago, which was 5 yrs after diabetes diagnosis and 6 yrs post menopause. You could be on to something. Apply for a research grant immediately!


----------



## eggyg (Jan 10, 2017)

Amigo said:


> *Shudders at the idea of draughty swimming pool changing rooms and knackered shoulders!
> 
> You could have hit on something there eggy and the Oracle of all things medically authoritive, The Daily Mail has an article confirming your suspicions however the diabetic link is a much more compelling one.
> 
> ...


Interesting article Amigo, I'm hoping because I recognised the symptoms this time and I know what didn't work ( physio) I might have a chance as the article does stress the earlier you go the better, I believe it's just in the freezing stage as I can still lift my arm higher than my left. I  developed an interesting way to get my coat on today, luckily I was alone as did look a bit strange. I've just sent the clan off to swimming whilst I prepare the tea, much easier option! I would have probably just swam around in circles as can only ( barely) use one arm! Ha! Hope your troubles resolve their selves, without the use of brandy!


----------



## eggyg (Jan 10, 2017)

Robin said:


> I certainly had my frozen shoulders ( the first was worse than the second, possibly because when the second one went I was still doing the exercises for the first)) about 5 years ago, which was 5 yrs after diabetes diagnosis and 6 yrs post menopause. You could be on to something. Apply for a research grant immediately!


I think I will, I knew I was destined for higher things. Not too high as I can't reach up!


----------



## Radders (Jan 10, 2017)

I too have suffered from frozen shoulders, one after the other. It might cheer you up to hear that the second one was less painful and took less time to unfreeze than the first. I didn't have any treatment at all. Both were shortly after menopause I think.


----------



## Lilian (Jan 10, 2017)

My frozen shoulders were due to hypothyroidism.


----------



## Radders (Jan 10, 2017)

Lilian said:


> My frozen shoulders were due to hypothyroidism.


That's interesting, I have that as well!


----------



## New-journey (Jan 10, 2017)

eggyg said:


> The one thing I have noticed is the sufferers all appear to be women of...cough...a "certain" age. Please forgive me if I'm wrong. I wonder if hormones have anything to do with it? I know they don't know why it happens and they know even less why it affects us lot! Feeling pretty rotten with it today and was on nursery run, an hours round trip, was supposed to go swimming with grandkids tonight but can't face the hassle of taking my clothes on and off, sending Gaga instead!


When I had my first frozen shoulder I heard of many women our age, it must be due to many reasons but sure hormones are one. I was told by my osteopath I lack strength in my core, (that's no surprise), in some cross muscles that help support the shoulder. I am sorry that is not very technical as can't remember what she said!  I am doing the exercise though so that's positive. 
I am with you on the hassle of taking clothes on and off, on my worst day I got some scissors and cut my jumper off as was on my own and in tears as couldn't get it off! I never liked the jumper.
Wishing you a better day tomorrow.


----------



## Radders (Jan 10, 2017)

I contemplated buying a cape, but came to the conclusion that it might be easier to take off but would be even trickier to put on.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 10, 2017)

Rotator cuff surgery doesn't work half the time.  Got a daughter and son in law with one each, that both haven't.


----------



## New-journey (Jan 10, 2017)

Amigo said:


> *Shudders at the idea of draughty swimming pool changing rooms and knackered shoulders!
> 
> You could have hit on something there eggy and the Oracle of all things medically authoritive, The Daily Mail has an article confirming your suspicions however the diabetic link is a much more compelling one.
> 
> ...


In the article they mention it can be helped by the Niel-Asher Technique which is new to me. I have found two people trained in this method near me, so going to contact them. I will let you know how I get on.


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 10, 2017)

Frozen shoulder brings so many frustrations as well as the dreadful pain. 
I once got stuck in a dress in the changing rooms in debenhams. Felt really anxious as it wouldn't go up or down. Ended up having to get the assistant to help!
A lot of us ladies are affected.


----------



## Ljc (Jan 11, 2017)

This is what I found helped in getting dressed, undressed and bathed grrr ouch. I hope it helps you.
I found front opening bras helped a lot, open bra front get bad arm in strap first then other arm then struggle to grab the hook and eye ends to do up or my preferred option is do without bra.
A tea towel or a towelling back strap to wash and dry my back, I say a tea towel because they are lighter to handle than other towels and using a back brush with the bad arm is just too painful.
Getting dressed I put bad arm in sleeve first.
Undressing get bad arm out last.
Sound easy doesn't it, I wish.  I remember  being stuck in clothes too.


----------



## Robin (Jan 11, 2017)

Ugh, I remember getting stuck in clothes too. I couldn't wear a favourite dress for a couple of years. 
I wore a pull on Sloggi bra top instead of a bra, which I put on from the bottom up, i.e. over my feet, and then upwards. Because the straps were stretchy I could ease one over the bad arm when it got to waist level.


----------



## eggyg (Jan 11, 2017)

Oh the old bra scenario. I still unfasten mine with just my right hand but of course if it does freeze well I'm scuppered! I tried the pull on bras last time but haven't worn a front fastener since I was breast feeding 24 years ago! I couldn't get my ruck sack off my back when I got to work the other day, I walk to work, 50 minutes, and can't carry a handbag. I open up and thought I was going to have to ask a complete stranger to help me but I unfastened my coat and shrugged everything off together! I'm thinking of getting a bum bag! But can I get a one big enough for all my D paraphernalia?


----------



## zuludog (Jan 11, 2017)

For EGGYG and others

You can get bum bags intended for fellrunning  which should be big enough, though they are functional rather than fashionable

Try   www.peteblandsports.co.uk scroll down the product listing on the left of their home page 
and www.cotswoldoutdoor.com use the search box

Or just Search & Surf for 'bum bags' to find various designs

I have been in Pete Bland's shop several times, and the staff are always pleasant; I'm sure they would be helpful if you gave them a call


----------



## eggyg (Jan 11, 2017)

zuludog said:


> For EGGYG and others
> 
> You can get bum bags intended for fellrunning  which should be big enough, though they are functional rather than fashionable
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, I've looked on the Pete Bland website and realised it's in Cumbria which is where I live! I saw  a one that was perfect but was out of stock. I may have a drive down to Kendal, lovely little town, one weekend and pop in. I do fell walking not running but would be very handy for that. Cheers. Elaine


----------



## zuludog (Jan 11, 2017)

I lived in Kendal for 30 years
Besides Pete Bland's have a look around Keswick and Ambleside, you must be able to find something there!


----------



## Carolg (Jan 18, 2017)

I know it's a wee bit different but you can get dressing packs which are a set of an arm and leg material to help you get clothes on. They go on arm or leg and clothes slide on easily. Like a sliding sheet for moving and assisting. Great for tight jackets and trousers. And not too expensive


----------



## eggyg (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi all. Just a wee update. Been to specialist orthopaedic physiotherapist today. Not frozen shoulder this time but bursitis! I also ended up with that last time with other one. I have had a steroid injection and instructions to rest my right arm for 48 hrs. No ironing, Hoovering, cooking, making the tea or anything! Oh well, lounging about on the sofa it is then!


----------



## Robin (Jan 30, 2017)

eggyg said:


> Hi all. Just a wee update. Been to specialist orthopaedic physiotherapist today. Not frozen shoulder this time but bursitis! I also ended up with that last time with other one. I have had a steroid injection and instructions to rest my right arm for 48 hrs. No ironing, Hoovering, cooking, making the tea or anything! Oh well, lounging about on the sofa it is then!


Bursitis. That's housemaid's knee, only in your shoulder, isn't it? Definitely give up the housework, eggy!
Seriously, I hope it improves, and soon!


----------



## eggyg (Jan 30, 2017)

Robin said:


> Bursitis. That's housemaid's knee, only in your shoulder, isn't it? Definitely give up the housework, eggy!
> Seriously, I hope it improves, and soon!


Yes it is! I've had house maid's hip as well!  Definitely have to give up all this housework malarkey, it's bad for your health! Mr Eggy is considering retirement at the moment I will encourage him purely on the basis he can do the cleaning! (Chance would be a fine thing).


----------



## Carolg (Jan 30, 2017)

Hope you are better soon Elaine and hubby treating you proudly. Think I have house maids bum. Maybe sciatica or older age. Fed up feeling a wreck, and have just given up ironing, housework etc. Going for the slightly creased look(along with the miserable crinkly expression on my face.) in bed with hot water bottle and the miseries.


----------



## Amigo (Jan 30, 2017)

Carolg said:


> Hope you are better soon Elaine and hubby treating you proudly. Think I have house maids bum. Maybe sciatica or older age. Fed up feeling a wreck, and have just given up ironing, housework etc. Going for the slightly creased look(along with the miserable crinkly expression on my face.) in bed with hot water bottle and the miseries.



Oh how I recognise that description at the moment carol!


----------



## Carolg (Jan 30, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Oh how I recognise that description at the moment carol!


Hope you feel better than me. Amigo. I have the total miseries


----------



## Amigo (Jan 30, 2017)

Carolg said:


> Hope you feel better than me. Amigo. I have the total miseries



I'm really sorry to hear that carol and have been aware of you having the gloomies for a while. Like Eggy, I have bursitis in my torn shoulder so realise how painful it is (but thankfully not frozen). You mentioned sciatica...I've spent most of today wired up to my new TENS machine because my rotten leg feels like it's got permanent throbbing toothache! 
Like you, just getting over the lergy and left with a persistent cough!

Trump is making my mood sour and it's January (which should be an adjective for gloomy!). And we can't even cheer ourselves up with a big bar of chocolate!

But I'm sure we'll get over this hun and feel better soon. And I'm sure I heard the bag lady look is in at the moment  Sending hugs and hope you'll feel better soon too @eggyg


----------



## trophywench (Jan 31, 2017)

Amigo said:


> But I'm sure we'll get over this hun and feel better soon. And I'm sure I heard the bag lady look is in at the moment



Oh yes - and it's been the fashion chez moi for some time, so you seem a bit behind?


----------



## Amigo (Jan 31, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Oh yes - and it's been the fashion chez moi for some time, so you seem a bit behind?



I thought for one minute that said 'big behind' Jeny!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm ashamed of it actually - just can't seem to find the energy to do almost anything for ME.  Latest setback is, last Monday sitting with daughter's new expensive curtains on lap tacking the new hem (wouldn't let her just leave the pins in and hope they'd be OK till she returns with the right shade of cotton to hem the ruddy things - Oh, can't we just use black? NO!!! we can't!) a MEGA sneeze came on and I absolutely knew it would be messy so screwed round violently and covered the dressing table instead - it really hurt my bum and stomach but I just said Ow and proceeded to clean up before resuming the task.

Tuesday morning I woke up in agony and been throwing Paracetamol at it ever since.  It's a bit better until I do anything - didn't need tablets this morning then a slow wander round Tescos this afternoon - Pete did everything involving the slightest 'effort'.  Had a job getting back to the car, helluva job getting in it and everything worse when we got home.

Thinking I'll start now and book a doctors apt every week til next Xmas, can always cancel the ones I don't need, if there are any!  First available right now would be March.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 31, 2017)

Amigo said:


> I thought for one minute that said 'big behind' Jeny!



If the cap fits ......


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 31, 2017)

Oh you have my sympathy Eggy, bursitis is the pits, I have it in both shoulders, one elbow and an ankle, it's been termed chronic and recurrent now.  It's easy enough to cope with in the elbow and ankle because immobilising it tend to do the job but the shoulders are a bit trickier.  I've had to abandon the traditional bra altogether because the straps always dig into the problem areas, and it's been 75% better with far fewer flare ups since I did.  I'm not quite relaxed enough to have the fun bags fluttering in the wind (bit too Woodstock for me, and I'm pretty damned Woodstock ) so a sports bra/cropped top is my go to alternative.  I sometimes pretend it's a feminist statement if I'm feeling political but in reality it's a pain avoidance statement.  Also increasing my upper arm and upper body strength with exercise has also helped because then my shoulders don't take all the abuse.  Hope it clears up soon


----------



## eggyg (Jan 31, 2017)

KookyCat said:


> Oh you have my sympathy Eggy, bursitis is the pits, I have it in both shoulders, one elbow and an ankle, it's been termed chronic and recurrent now.  It's easy enough to cope with in the elbow and ankle because immobilising it tend to do the job but the shoulders are a bit trickier.  I've had to abandon the traditional bra altogether because the straps always dig into the problem areas, and it's been 75% better with far fewer flare ups since I did.  I'm not quite relaxed enough to have the fun bags fluttering in the wind (bit too Woodstock for me, and I'm pretty damned Woodstock ) so a sports bra/cropped top is my go to alternative.  I sometimes pretend it's a feminist statement if I'm feeling political but in reality it's a pain avoidance statement.  Also increasing my upper arm and upper body strength with exercise has also helped because then my shoulders don't take all the abuse.  Hope it clears up soon


The physio has given me some exercises to do but doesn't want me to start them for a week. They are, hopefully, to strengthen my neck muscles. She said they are all crunched up which doesn't help with the constant headaches as well as shoulder pain. I have taken the week off work to try and rest it but it's my dominant arm so quite difficult. I do feel that I have caught it quicker than the left one, so fingers crossed the injection does the trick.


----------



## eggyg (Jan 31, 2017)

Carolg said:


> Hope you are better soon Elaine and hubby treating you proudly. Think I have house maids bum. Maybe sciatica or older age. Fed up feeling a wreck, and have just given up ironing, housework etc. Going for the slightly creased look(along with the miserable crinkly expression on my face.) in bed with hot water bottle and the miseries.


Oh Carol, you have my sympathy, sciatica is very painful. I actually went to an osteopath a year or so ago who diagnosed a tilted pelvis and straightened it up for me. I had about 6 sessions at £40 a pop but it has really made a difference.  He also detected I had one leg shorter than the other so that was putting pressure on everything.  Try it if funds allow, hope you feel better soon. X


----------



## New-journey (Jan 31, 2017)

eggyg said:


> The physio has given me some exercises to do but doesn't want me to start them for a week. They are, hopefully, to strengthen my neck muscles. She said they are all crunched up which doesn't help with the constant headaches as well as shoulder pain. I have taken the week off work to try and rest it but it's my dominant arm so quite difficult. I do feel that I have caught it quicker than the left one, so fingers crossed the injection does the trick.


Good luck and hope the rest and injection work, brilliant you have caught it quicker. I hope this week isn't too difficult for you. I was motivated from this thread to get referred to a physio so just waiting two more weeks.


----------



## eggyg (May 17, 2017)

Hi all, sorry haven't been around for a while but the frozen shoulder/bursitis saga just goes on and on. Long story short....2 cortisone injections, 2 sessions at oseopath, Chinese Log Oil ( like Deep Heat), TENS machine, icing and heating pads and a ton of painkillers and my right shoulder is totally frozen! In almost constant pain and feeling very low. Have been referred to see shoulder consultant but appointment not until end June, in the meantime been told to rest. I'm not good at not doing anything and finding it difficult.  Trouble is we're off to Cornwall on Monday with our 3 grandchildren, at least a 7 hour drive,  which I now won't be able to share as driving is quite painful. Retiring on 30th June and it can't come soon enough, may spend the first couple of weeks in my PJs with a bag of frozen peas! Hope all well with you all, sorry about my tales of woe. PS on the night sweats front, I've gone back on HRT, can't cope with being awake with my shoulders, and that!


----------



## jusme (May 17, 2017)

So sorry to hear of all your problems and it looks as you have tried just about everything.  I do hope the time whizzes by until the end of June and that the shoulder consultant can do something for you.

Best wishes

jusme


----------



## Robin (May 17, 2017)

Good to hear from you, Eggyg, but sorry you've not got better news about your shoulder.


----------



## grovesy (May 17, 2017)

Sorry to hear your still having problems with your shoulder. Good luck for the retirement


----------



## mikeyB (May 17, 2017)

What I think is you know you are getting old when you read those insert sales magazines that drop out of newspapers,  full of bottle opening devices and ion foot baths, from cover to cover. Worse still is thinking "I could do with one of them"


----------



## Amigo (May 17, 2017)

eggyg said:


> Hi all, sorry haven't been around for a while but the frozen shoulder/bursitis saga just goes on and on. Long story short....2 cortisone injections, 2 sessions at oseopath, Chinese Log Oil ( like Deep Heat), TENS machine, icing and heating pads and a ton of painkillers and my right shoulder is totally frozen! In almost constant pain and feeling very low. Have been referred to see shoulder consultant but appointment not until end June, in the meantime been told to rest. I'm not good at not doing anything and finding it difficult.  Trouble is we're off to Cornwall on Monday with our 3 grandchildren, at least a 7 hour drive,  which I now won't be able to share as driving is quite painful. Retiring on 30th June and it can't come soon enough, may spend the first couple of weeks in my PJs with a bag of frozen peas! Hope all well with you all, sorry about my tales of woe. PS on the night sweats front, I've gone back on HRT, can't cope with being awake with my shoulders, and that!



Oh how I feel for you Eggy. Frozen shoulders are the pits and always compounded by diabetes. I'm so sorry to hear yours has laid you so low. It does end eventually...just hold on to that thought! 

Mine is bad enough with a full rotator tear that can't be operated on because of my severe immune compromisation. I'm in the position of wondering how to manage my awful joint problems generally when I can't take anti-inflammatories! 

I'm afraid our lap dancing days are behind us now hun! 

Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## eggyg (May 17, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> What I think is you know you are getting old when you read those insert sales magazines that drop out of newspapers,  full of bottle opening devices and ion foot baths, from cover to cover. Worse still is thinking "I could do with one of them"


You know what Mike, you are so right. Once upon a time they were the butt of our jokes but I am now thinking of investing in a jar opener AKA a square  sheet of rubber. Tubes to put in your socks to help you pull them up and God forbid, shoes from Hotter! The last one will never happen or else I am throwing in the towel ( the one with the loops on both ends to help you dry yourself!)


----------



## eggyg (May 17, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Oh how I feel for you Eggy. Frozen shoulders are the pits and always compounded by diabetes. I'm so sorry to hear yours has laid you so low. It does end eventually...just hold on to that thought!
> 
> Mine is bad enough with a full rotator tear that can't be operated on because of my severe immune compromisation. I'm in the position of wondering how to manage my awful joint problems generally when I can't take anti-inflammatories!
> 
> ...


You're right, first I had to give up the pole now the lap. Irish dancing might be worth a try! You don't need any arms at all!


----------



## mikeyB (May 17, 2017)

For easing arthritis, it's worth trying a range of teas - green, Rose hip, willow bark and nettle leaf. All have their followers, and not a one (apart from green tea) has any scientific basis, but some folk swear by them. 

I will stock them in the cafe, but that's taking the placebo effect a step too far, I think.


----------



## Robin (May 17, 2017)

eggyg said:


> God forbid, shoes from Hotter


I have several pairs of Hotter shoes...
However, nothing is as bad as the thought of elastic stockings, for making me feel old, and I'm just off to the GP about a troublesome varicose vein, and I think I know what's coming...


----------



## mikeyB (May 17, 2017)

eggyg said:


> You know what Mike, you are so right. Once upon a time they were the butt of our jokes but I am now thinking of investing in a jar opener AKA a square  sheet of rubber. Tubes to put in your socks to help you pull them up and God forbid, shoes from Hotter! The last one will never happen or else I am throwing in the towel ( the one with the loops on both ends to help you dry yourself!)


You don't need a square of rubber. I use a dry Marigold glove, works a treat. The other thing I am going to get is one of those electric armchairs that tilt forwards to help you stand up. That's because of my legs, but shoulders are just as important getting yourself upright as you get more decrepit. Worth a think. Best price for all of these aids is Care&co, where I got my folding scooter. You'll struggle to get out of a bath, as well. Needless to say, there's kit for that too.


----------



## Amigo (May 17, 2017)

I'll take the Hotter shoes if necessary but I absolutely refuse to contemplate the raised toilet seat! Those great lumps of plastic that sit on top of the loo and go discoloured always make me feel queasy!  Still, needs must!


----------



## mikeyB (May 17, 2017)

Raised toilet seats are unhealthy, not from a hygiene point of view, but it puts you into the wrong body shape for an effective poo. I've got folding grab handles either side to lower myself on to a normal low level toilet. The best shape of course is a full squat, that horrifies folk on foreign holidays.


----------



## Lindarose (May 17, 2017)

I now have to confess to wearing, as we speak, a pair of hotters shoes!  They are probably the most comfortable pair I own and have done many miles of corridor walking with me!
As for the shoulders and other joint things I'm afraid far too many of us understand how awful they feel.
I'm going to google care&Co next and get out my rubber gloves! Thanks Mike!


----------



## eggyg (May 17, 2017)

Oops! No offence intended but my feet are just about the only thing that's "normal" on me and although the days of sky-high stilettos are over, well most of the time, I love wearing brogues or Converse. Trendy Grandma me you know!


----------



## eggyg (May 17, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> For easing arthritis, it's worth trying a range of teas - green, Rose hip, willow bark and nettle leaf. All have their followers, and not a one (apart from green tea) has any scientific basis, but some folk swear by them.
> 
> I will stock them in the cafe, but that's taking the placebo effect a step too far, I think.


Nah! Just plain old Tetley for me, none of those fancy pants beverages for me. I bloody hate getting old, but hey it's better than the alternative!


----------



## trophywench (May 17, 2017)

AHA!! having recently trawled through everywhere and anywhere in order to get a lavatory that fits in the space this house has for it without demolishing an outside wall and excavating through the solid floor - I can tell you that 99% of todays toilet pans are lower than the previous standard height - up to approx. 5cm lower - 2 inches in old money.  Why?  I asked my plumber mate from DSF.  So they can charge more for higher ones of course Jen!  the wise man from Bury replied.

And he's correct.  You can quite easily find the so-called 'comfort height' ones which although they avoid the hated extra loo seat - come in a limited choice of colours (white or white) and designs (we saw two)  And approx. £100 more than a normal one.

Fine - we wanted white - but really they weren't any more than purely functional and weren't sort of 'pleasing' to the eye!  If I needed a higher one because of disability and couldn't have it separately, privately for me only - I'd put a couple of substantial grab handles in either side of the normal one (nice polished stainless ones, aesthetically pleasing) and treat meself to a Zimmer and some substantial Tena lady!.  Or, move.


----------



## eggyg (May 17, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Raised toilet seats are unhealthy, not from a hygiene point of view, but it puts you into the wrong body shape for an effective poo. I've got folding grab handles either side to lower myself on to a normal low level toilet. The best shape of course is a full squat, that horrifies folk on foreign holidays.


I can't have a poo at the moment  ( codeine and can't quite reach round, if you know what I mean!) so I won't need a new loo seat. I actually don't  think I need the Creon at the moment! TMI?


----------



## mikeyB (May 17, 2017)

eggyg said:


> Oops! No offence intended but my feet are just about the only thing that's "normal" on me and although the days of sky-high stilettos are over, well most of the time, I love wearing brogues or Converse. Trendy Grandma me you know!


Good for you eggy, that's precisely the reason I bought a £60 genuine Panama hat for the summer (the dog ate the last one).


----------



## eggyg (May 17, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> You don't need a square of rubber. I use a dry Marigold glove, works a treat. The other thing I am going to get is one of those electric armchairs that tilt forwards to help you stand up. That's because of my legs, but shoulders are just as important getting yourself upright as you get more decrepit. Worth a think. Best price for all of these aids is Care&co, where I got my folding scooter. You'll struggle to get out of a bath, as well. Needless to say, there's kit for that too.


I am dying to have a long hot soak but need Mr Eggy to be around as of course I can't put any weight on my shoulders to get myself out! It's a shame as I need to cut/saw my toe nails, now that's when you know you're getting old, nails need softened for 2 hours before cutting. Come on @mikeyB , you've read the mag back to front, can you get nail softeners?


----------



## grovesy (May 17, 2017)

Well I am wearing full length compression stockings and have to for 6 weeks, 1 down, 5 to go. I have been wearing them with my single bar Hotter shoes.


----------



## mikeyB (May 17, 2017)

eggyg said:


> I can't have a poo at the moment  ( codeine and can't quite reach round, if you know what I mean!) so I won't need a new loo seat. I actually don't  think I need the Creon at the moment! TMI?


As a fellow Creonista, I find a full morning fry up with no Creon does the job nicely.


----------



## mikeyB (May 17, 2017)

There are quite a few nail softeners available, even in Tesco. But you could try:

http://www.nailsoft.co.uk/ 

For private service


----------



## Robin (May 17, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Well I am wearing full length compression stockings and have to for 6 weeks, 1 down, 5 to go. I have been wearing them with my single bar Hotter shoes.


These are the Hotters I'm wearing at the moment, yes, they do fasten with Velcro, but you'd never know to look at them!


----------



## eggyg (May 17, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> There are quite a few nail softeners available, even in Tesco. But you could try:
> 
> http://www.nailsoft.co.uk/
> 
> For private service


Ha ha thanks Mike! I must say I feel a lot more cheerier "talking" to you lot today. Pain is very draining but I'm gonna pull my socks up, using the tubes obviously, and give myself a shake and do my damndest to enjoy my holidays with the monsters err...I mean grandchildren. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Amigo (May 17, 2017)

Robin said:


> These are the Hotters I'm wearing at the moment, yes, they do fasten with Velcro, but you'd never know to look at them!
> View attachment 3366



Hey be careful Robin, there's plenty with a foot fetish out there! 



eggyg said:


> I am dying to have a long hot soak but need Mr Eggy to be around as of course I can't put any weight on my shoulders to get myself out! It's a shame as I need to cut/saw my toe nails, now that's when you know you're getting old, nails need softened for 2 hours before cutting. Come on @mikeyB , you've read the mag back to front, can you get nail softeners?



Oh how I understand what you mean eggy!


----------



## mikeyB (May 17, 2017)

This has turned into a grand thread for  the lesser abled, magically appearing from the woodwork of this forum. An untapped resource


----------



## eggyg (May 17, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> This has turned into a grand thread for  the lesser abled, magically appearing from the woodwork of this forum. An untapped resource


Yeah! Let's rename it "Head and shoulders, knees and toes. Knees and toes."


----------



## grovesy (May 17, 2017)

Mine are called Shaker I have a pair in fuschia pink and plum.
Would be living in my numerous pairs of Birkenstocks.


----------



## Robin (May 17, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Mine are called Shaker I have a pair in fuschia pink and plum.
> Would be living in my numerous pairs of Birkenstocks.


Oh I used to have fuchsia pink Shakers! I wore them out, the tan ones in the photo are their replacement. (I also wear their winter slouch boots and the Goretex walking shoes, and my exercise class trainers are Hotter as well! Gosh, I'm turning into a fully fledged Hotter nerd!)
Sorry for the hijack, Eggyg, bet you'd no idea what you were unleashing!


----------



## grovesy (May 17, 2017)

I have  a pair of winter boots and 2 paired of a shoe/ trainer called Leanne. The first pair were so comfortable from trying them on, very rare for me.


----------



## Amigo (May 17, 2017)

eggyg said:


> Yeah! Let's rename it "Head and shoulders, knees and toes. Knees and toes."



Brilliant!


----------



## eggyg (May 17, 2017)

It does appear I have unleashed a shoe debate! For the record I do love a Birkenstock,  my latest pair are silver. Fab!


----------



## New-journey (May 17, 2017)

eggyg said:


> Hi all, sorry haven't been around for a while but the frozen shoulder/bursitis saga just goes on and on. Long story short....2 cortisone injections, 2 sessions at oseopath, Chinese Log Oil ( like Deep Heat), TENS machine, icing and heating pads and a ton of painkillers and my right shoulder is totally frozen! In almost constant pain and feeling very low. Have been referred to see shoulder consultant but appointment not until end June, in the meantime been told to rest. I'm not good at not doing anything and finding it difficult.  Trouble is we're off to Cornwall on Monday with our 3 grandchildren, at least a 7 hour drive,  which I now won't be able to share as driving is quite painful. Retiring on 30th June and it can't come soon enough, may spend the first couple of weeks in my PJs with a bag of frozen peas! Hope all well with you all, sorry about my tales of woe. PS on the night sweats front, I've gone back on HRT, can't cope with being awake with my shoulders, and that!


Ouch, ouch, ouch and more ouch. So painful and dreadful nothing worked and you have to wait till end of June to see the specialist. I hope you manage to have a good holiday in Cornwall and it starts unfreezing soon.


----------

